

Like Electronic Music? You’ll Love Mugasha - lyime
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/20/like-electronic-music-youll-love-mugasha/

======
tortilla
Great for zoning out and working. I've been using it so much lately that I've
added it as a Fluid SSB menu item.

<http://fluidapp.com/>

~~~
isharan
That's actually a good idea. What would be better though is an "mini" version
of the site with just the player controls and basic navigation functions.
Would look super slick in the menu bar :)

Almost like digg in this case: <http://fluidapp.com/i/menuextra-digg.png>

~~~
lyime
We are looking into Appcelerator Titanium to bring a more Native experience to
the desktop. It's also cross platform.

~~~
isharan
Wow, never saw that before. Hope its not just another AIR clone :P

------
colinplamondon
I'm totally blown away- great job!

The music is phenomenal, the design is beautiful, through and through it's
just the perfect site to listen to while working. Badass!

------
qeorge
Congrats to you all! I've been enjoying Mugasha for a few months now, and have
sent invites to several friends. Its been a hit with me and everyone I've
shown it to.

------
alex_c
Congrats guys! I've enjoyed using it during the beta, it's a great service.

------
aik
I can't get anything on the site to play - it just sits there thinking when I
click on a song. Overloaded?

Site looks great though. I'm excited to try it out!

~~~
whimsy
Make sure you have flash enabled for the site.

------
rabidsnail
The PsyTrance tag has only two members and I didn't even see a goa tag. Is
that just because the site is new and there aren't enough taggers yet?

~~~
lyime
Yea About 75% of the content is not tagged yet.

------
jmtame
this is great, i'm a huge fan of electronic music--really good stuff to get
creative with. also check out grooveshark and thesixtyone for discovering
music.

